# Driver's remote mirror



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

My 65 GTO came with a driver's remote mirror. All parts came in boxes. After a total nut and bolt restoration I am now reassembling; installing glass molding etc. I do not have the original door and do not know the location of where I have to drill mounting holes. Can anyone help me? Thanks


----------

